# Comparing Postal Shipping Costs



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Up to 13 ounces, First Class postage is the best deal. Over 13 ounces, Priority rate is the best deal up to a point. 
At what weight does Standard (or Parcel Select) become the most economical option?


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

We get shipped 2-4 packages a week that are 40lbs they cost the person about $40 but they are one zone over from us for Parcel Select.

It really depends on how far away the person is shipping the item from.


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I am finding it a moving target nowadays!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too. I use the online calculator all the time. 

Usually one of the Regional Rate boxes will be what I need when I get too big for a Priority FR envelope, but they're still a relatively small box. 
I suppose Forlane's example of a really large shipment would be the answer for the Parcel Select...


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

We don't usually use parcel post/select unless the package is 6+ lbs. And if the item is large, UPS is always cheaper. Priority is a rip off compared!


----------

